
The old grey bar | Kenneth's Universe - tepietrondi
http://kenneth.kufluk.com/blog/2011/08/the-old-grey-bar/
======
wallawe
Microsoft designers have put so much thought into the design that it has
become too much as you point out. In this case, as is true with many of the
best designed websites, less is more.

"Simplicity is the keynote of true elegance."

